# Advice on New Board



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

1. Twin version is softer and an extruded base. Unless you ride a lot of switch, stick to the original. 
2. It's fast, and very stable. When I first got mine, I hit my top speed of the season on it day 2 or 3 on the board. At the time, I also had a 164W Custom X. Admittedly my Custom X basically lived on edge and I didn't straight line it that often, but don't worry about speed or stability on the warpig. It'll handle it. 
3. It does well in moguls if you can actually ride moguls. If you use your edges and sidecut and plan your route properly, essentially carving through the moguls, it's very agile thanks to it's tight sidecut. If you're going to mostly sideslip and skid through the moguls, it's horrible because of it's extra width. 

I've also owned a Proto Type 2. Very good all mountain twin, but still a twin. No where near as fast, stable or poppy as the Warpig, and of course won't float as well. Easier to ride than the Warpig for sure, and better edgehold in hard conditions.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Boards go as fast as you want them to.......just point it down a steep and go straight.........


----------

